
The hunt for a Microsoft Silverlight 0-day - 3JPLW
https://securelist.com/blog/research/73255/the-mysterious-case-of-cve-2016-0034-the-hunt-for-a-microsoft-silverlight-0-day/
======
chmike
Wy aren't companies receiving zero day notification pay these people back ?
Without it there is no incentive to disclose the bugs to get them fixed. It
looks like Google Chrome is more efficient there.

------
verroq
This is both clever and disappointing at the same time.

